# Who knows ho trains



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Who knows ho trains,are ahm,bachmann entry level trains,any good.


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

When I had my layout in my first house, I used to purchase the lesser value trains, to find out they were too light and I changed all the plastic wheels to metal wheels and also had to add extra weights inside to keep them from tipping around corners. I still purchase trains, it does not matter what brand, just as long as they work with the buildings and such.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't know any ho trains, but I've seen plenty of pimp cars!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

JUNK! Athern, Bachmans SPECTRUM series engines are pretty good entry level. Don't do cheap steam either. Quartering is usually crappy, and the engine will bind and have problems around corners.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i have a bachman digital commander set that seems to be pretty good for an entry level setup and comes with 2 powered engines with dcc decoders in them already. however, dont skimp on steam as previously stated because cheapies wont last. other engines i have used and liked were the athern with the dual flywheels, i have not used any expensive train stuff cause quite frankly i cant afford it :tongue: LOL


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 4, 2010)

No doubt! Bachmans is one of the finest entry level.
________________
Each individual has compelling reasons to love model railroading. But beneath these varied reasons are common threads that make it an awesome hobby everyone.

The Australian Model Train Guide​


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Try BLI. Broadway Ltd.


----------



## railfreak78 (Feb 10, 2010)

The thing to remember here is each company has a low and high end. Bachmann and Lifelike have dirt cheap started sets. Complete Junk. The Spectrum lines and such from same companies, Great! Athern had great low buck entries but Genesis is more. I buy cheap sets mainly for bodies and parts. Perfect example of low buck: I bought 5 identical sets from LifeLike and none of the engines can run together. All different running speeds.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

my digital commander set is low end but the set costs like 169.99 to 369.99 depending on which hobby lobby you go to, unfortunately i paid 369.99 for mine and i had to weight the cars because they would not make it around the track at full speed . all of the cars are heavy as all get out now and i only added weight to the cars until tehy could make it around the track at full speed and by track i mean the oval track that came in the box i can remove weight later if needed


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The problem had nothing to do with the speed, but the curvature. 

Perhaps you should STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING, and purchase and read John Armstrong's book "Track Planning for Realistic Operation". 

90 percent of the layouts I see that have problems are ALL due to crappy track work.

It IS THE MOST IMPORTANT aspect of model railroading. Unless you take the time and do a great job laying the track, nothing will work right. You'll get derailments, slipping engines, Steam engine binding, and uncouplings. 

Running at full speed is almost NEVER done in real life. a #6 turnout has a speed restriction of 30 MPH, and switching is usually done at under 15 MPH. Weighting the cars limits how many cars can go up a grade, and how many cars can be pulled around a curve without them being pulled off the track. 

I do not add weight to my cars. Most of my fleet of hoppers have no metal slope sheet weights. I use Jay-Bee wheel sets for weight and the smooth rolling that metal wheels provide. I can pull 40 hoppers up a 2 percent grade and around a 26 inch diameter super-elevated curve without pulling the cars toward the center and derailment. I also use ONLY Steam locos of the weighted variety. I have several brass engines too, which I've added weight, and swapped the frame springs with stiffer ones.


----------



## Pony66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello my name is Brian, I am a recent member here on Hobby Talk, Spend most of my time in the diecast forums but no stranger to Ho trains. It is my opinion and 20 plus years experience modeling in Ho trains that I have found pound for pound dollar for dollar that "Athearn" trains are the best bang for your buck! Athearn has always made a quality detailed product and has always been in the mid-range (never low end) to higher end quality, Where Bachmann has made low to higher end trains, Not trying to put Bachmann down. Stay away from buying trainsets, Spend a little time looking through model magazines at what peaks your interest, Then pick out your engine first (steam or diesel), Diesels tend to run smoother than steamers. Then slowly add rolling stock. One final thought...Model railroading is an Awesome hobby but I have seen a lot of guys burn out very quick because they bought, built and crammed too much too fast into their layout, Take your time there's no rush and please enjoy the hobby...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Athern is no longer the average guys model train maker. They have sold out to Walthers and most of the Blue Box kits are discontinued. VERY SAD.


----------



## Pony66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Your are right about that y3a they are no longer the average guys train, Its been years since I bought any Athearn, All I have is the blue box era, Since then I am aware they have been reboxed and gone way up in price and thats just rolling stock......As I have said before, To get the most enjoyment out of this hobby or any other hobby for that matter, You have to do your homework, Learn about it, Be patient and dont dive right in. look through mags, go to shows, watch videos, Educate yourself, The more you learn about the hobby you will have a better understanding, So you will make "Wiser" decisions when you make your purchases...


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

A lot of good information in this thread. I agree that it is better to get the track, power supply, locomotive and rolling stock as separate items that way you can create your own starter set with good quality products. 

As far as track - Atlas HO Code 83 nickel silver track and KATO HO UNITRACK is high quality and smooth running. The Atlas track is more suited for permanent layouts and the KATO track has a built-in roadbed which makes it good for both temporary and permanent track layouts.

Locomotives & rolling stock - I tend to favor Atlas Master, Atlas TRAINMAN, Broadway Limited Blue Line, Broadway Limited Paragon, and KATO. If you are on a budget then the Atlas TRAINMAN line is very good with slightly less detail than the Atlas Master line but is more durable which is important to consider if kids are involved.

More information at this link - Model Railroading

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Bachmann trains have gotten a lot better over the last few years and for an entry level set they are OK. Atlas also has very good entry level sets.


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Horizon Hobby*



Y3a said:


> Athern is no longer the average guys model train maker. They have sold out to Walthers and most of the Blue Box kits are discontinued. VERY SAD.


Walthers was cut off from Athearn by their owners Horizon Hobby Distributors about 5 years ago when they bought Athearn from the Geddes Family. They still make their "Ready to Roll" line which is the old Athearn product. There aren't many who build model railroad kits is more the issue than the price. The "cheap" you are referring to went with those days of $1.00 a gallon gas of the 1970's.


----------

